# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  einfach nur cool...

## schiene

schaut selbst!
http://coolefiles.kilu.de/Einfach%20cool/Rubik.wmv

http://coolefiles.kilu.de/Einfach%20cool/matt.wmv

----------


## Erich

einfach nur fake...

----------


## schiene

> einfach nur fake...


nee Erich,das gibt es,genauso wie einer im Kopf inerhaln von Sekunden 2 willkürlich gewälte Millionenzahlen multipliziert und dir das richtige Ergebnis sagt.
Nen Trick bei dem Würfel ist allerdings dabei.Wenn eine Farbe auf nur einer Seite des Würfels in jeder Ecke sich befindet kann man es sich mit einem guten Vorstellungsvermögen alles andere ohne hinzuschauen zurecht drehen.

----------


## Erich

nee Uwe, mit dem Würfel... naja vielleicht (ich hab mir damals im Intershop auch son Teil gekauft und irgendwann war in der "Praktik" auch die Komplettlösung), aber mit dieser Linienrechnerei - sone richtige Logik ist da nicht erkennbar...

----------


## schiene

Hier mal ein Würfel der etwas anderen Art.Auch sehr verblüffend!!
[youtube:3kkigfr9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQtbcgBWobA[/youtube:3kkigfr9]

----------

